
Cultural differences in humor perception, usage, and implications (2019) - hhs
https://europepmc.org/article/PMC/6361813
======
cjbenedikt
There are not only cultural differences between East and West but also amongst
Western countries. Even between countries that (used to) share a common
language like the US and the UK.

